# zyklisch ein Applet Rückgabewert auslesen, so alle 1-2 sek?



## RoadRunner0 (2. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann man zyklisch nen Rückgabewert von einem Applet auslesen ohne dauernt auf irgendeinen Button klicken zu müssen?

bin noch net so lang dabei, also nich böse sein wenns sich für euch nach Sandkastenfrage anhört... 

lg RoadRunner0


----------



## Sky (2. Mrz 2005)

Bau ne Schleife (entweder mit definierter Abbruchbedingung oder als Endlosschleife), warte ne Sekunde und frag nach...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (2. Mrz 2005)

Rückgabewert von einem Applet? Was meinst du damit? Mit JavaScript??



```
function wertAusApplet(){
    val = //Wert aus dem Applet (was auch immer das  ist)
    //Wert verarbeiten..
    window.setTimeout('wertAusApplet()', 5000);
}
```

window.setTimeout() ruft die Funktion wertAusApplet() alle 5000ms wieder auf.


----------



## RoadRunner0 (2. Mrz 2005)

Danke,
hab nen Wert aus einem Applet ausgelesen und in diesem Applet angezeigt. Brauch aber jetzt die Zwischenstation JS damit ich diesen Wert in ein anderes Fenster dynamisch übergeben kriege:

hab jetzt:
function Wertlesen(){document.form1.out.value=document.form1.applets[1].getValue();
window.setTimeout('Wertlesen()',2000);
}

genommen aber irgendwie passiert nix

aber


----------



## RoadRunner0 (2. Mrz 2005)

hat vergessen die function in der form1 aufzurufen, jetzt gehts aber nur wenn ich vorher mit der Maus im Textfeld war. kann die fkt auch unabhängig von Mousemove oder so aufgerufen werden?

und wie krieg ich das textfeld unsichtbar gemacht?


----------

